# John Deere LT160 won't start.



## ellahgrace20 (8 mo ago)

My LT160 won't start. It appears it is not getting gas everything else checks out. I replaced the gas filter 3 yrs ago. There are no leaks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

You have a fuel restriction somewhere in your system. Do you get fuel flow to your filter? Could be a plugged filter. Does your engine have a fuel shut-off solenoid valve? It may not be working? Your fuel lines may be degenerating and blocking flow. 

The attached video of a guy who isn't getting flow from the tank.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ellahgrace20 said:


> My LT160 won't start. It appears it is not getting gas everything else checks out. I replaced the gas filter 3 yrs ago. There are no leaks.


_*"I replaced the gas filter 3 yrs ago"*_

Take a quick moment to evaluate that statement and see if you can come up with a correlation to your fuel flow problem.....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your tractor may also have a fuel pump, depending upon serial number. See attached



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80048/referrer/navigation/pgId/148713


----------

